# 1937 1938 Schwinn auto-cycle motorbike factory chrome plated fender then painted over!!!!!



## kenny_hungus (Feb 12, 2020)

I HAVE DISCUSSED FENDERS BEING CHROMED AT THE FACTORY THEN PAINTED OVER WITH ONE OF MY ACOLYTES  A FEW TIMES....HERE IS AN EARLY EXAMPLE.....JUST A TRIP!!!!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 13, 2020)

I also have one of these chromed fenders with paint. Mine is a 1937 -Lasalle badged and at first I just thought the paint chip was shiny metal-its just too shiny. Third picture really shows the nice chrome underneath as you can see the truss arm and rod in the reflection. T











he rear fender on this bike is not chromed though. Any explanation why chromed? I don't think I have seen any chromed fenders on motorbikes I have encountered.


----------



## sarmisluters (Feb 13, 2020)

kenny_hungus said:


> I HAVE DISCUSSED FENDERS BEING CHROMED AT THE FACTORY THEN PAINTED OVER WITH ONE OF MY ACOLYTES A FEW TIMES....HERE IS AN EARLY EXAMPLE.....JUST A TRIP!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1139106
> 
> ...




You had me at “Acolytes!”
Is there a membership fee and a sew on patch with a secret handshake [emoji1666] !? [emoji41]


----------



## kenny_hungus (Feb 13, 2020)

Just a factory mistake I would say.


----------



## kreika (Feb 13, 2020)

I wonder if they considered releasing a chrome fender model then axed it late stage production? Hence the painted over. If not someone went home early for that mistake.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 13, 2020)

Would be kinda cool to piece together a “custom” motorbike. Original paint bike tank bike but chrome front and rear fenders!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 17, 2020)

The public wasn't ready for phantoms!! Oh but they were in 49!!


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 18, 2020)

kenny_hungus said:


> Just a factory mistake I would say.





Not a mistake!  I've seen original prewar fenders in chrome... there was a ladies bike Jeff O
picked up at Anne Arbor, or at least that's where it turned up.... 38 or 9 Excelsior...chrome fenders
and they were the Motorbike profile


----------



## kenny_hungus (Feb 18, 2020)

There you go....a few made it out of the factory not being painted over!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2020)

Yep!
If it don’t go, Chrome it!
After all, Huffman had chromed tanks and fenders by 1938.
They were also the first with the built in side stand.
Schwinn was just fumbling to catch up.


----------



## kreika (Feb 18, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yep!
> If it don’t go, Chrome it!
> After all, Huffman had chromed tanks and fenders by 1938.
> They were also the first with the built in side stand.
> Schwinn was just fumbling to catch up.




I thought Murray had the first built in side kick stand on their pod bikes in 1937?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2020)

That must have sent Schwinn scrambling back to the drawing board.
I can just hear Frank screaming across the factory floor. “a F-ing Pod Bike!” “You’ve got to be Shi+ing me!.”


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 19, 2020)

There is a prewar ladies Schwinn Motorbike in window of the bicycle shop here in Ellensburg WA.  Guess What; it has chrome fenders!  (Picture to follow)...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Yep!
> If it don’t go, Chrome it!
> After all, Huffman had chromed tanks and fenders by 1938.
> They were also the first with the built in side stand.
> Schwinn was just fumbling to catch up.



Ahem! Colson offered the option of chrome fenders in '36.


----------



## kenny_hungus (Feb 19, 2020)

Scholar loves the Red background!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 19, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Ahem! Colson offered the option of chrome fenders in '36.
> View attachment 1142772



I can just hear Frank screaming across the factory floor.
“ Now we’ve got a company called Fairy, kicking our ass with chrome fenders!”
“UnnFKing Believable!”


----------



## kenny_hungus (Feb 19, 2020)

ALSO....CHECK OUT THE ORIGINAL RUBBER GROMENT AND WHERE THE HOLE IS LOCATED ON THE FENDER I POSTED!!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 20, 2020)

After checking again at the Eburg bike shop, the chrome fenders are probably aluminum..


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2020)

1817cent said:


> After checking again at the Eburg bike shop, the chrome fenders are probably aluminum..View attachment 1143009



Actually they could be chrome but more likely stainless steel. These are the rain gutter fenders used on the early ballooners and not the same fender as the later Cycleplane or Autocycle fenders.  Looks like a ca. 1934 B3. V/r Shawn


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Apr 28, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> I also have one of these chromed fenders with paint. Mine is a 1937 -Lasalle badged and at first I just thought the paint chip was shiny metal-its just too shiny. Third picture really shows the nice chrome underneath as you can see the truss arm and rod in the reflection. TView attachment 1139672
> 
> View attachment 1139673
> 
> ...




Trip out..


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2020)

Update on the subject;
I just dismantled the Placerville Motorbike.



Original as found, that appeared to have not been collectorized.
1937 dated crank.
R prefix small font, tightly spaced serial number/ paint scheme,  indicates, 1938  issue.
Front tank strap positioned behind the top tube dart, which is usually associated with 1939 models.
So to Tedd’s point, if the set back strap position was being issued well into 1938 as this bike would indicate.
Then I would assume, that all of the 1939 models had the set back strap location, and that the 1938 model could’ve had either strap location.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 13, 2020)

Can't wait to see the preservation by you on this really nice original motorbike!


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2020)

Thanks, Tyler.
I just realized, that this wasn’t the thread where the tank strap location was being DISCUSSED! Lol!
So, I also posted it over there as well.


----------



## kenny_hungus (May 13, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Update on the subject;
> I just dismantled the Placerville Motorbike.View attachment 1193467
> Original as found, that appeared to have not been collectorized.
> 1937 dated crank.
> ...


----------



## kenny_hungus (May 13, 2020)

I FIGURED YOU MIGHT BUY THIS....I LIKED YOUR STRATEGY SAYING THE PAINT WAS WEAK AND THE MOTORBIKE DECAL ON ONE SIDE WAS REALLY BAD....TRYING TO TALK POTENTIAL BIDDERS OUT OF BUYING....YOU LEARNED FROM THE MASTER HOW TO MANIPULATE


----------



## sarmisluters (May 13, 2020)

kenny_hungus said:


> I FIGURED YOU MIGHT BUY THIS....I LIKED YOUR STRATEGY SAYING THE PAINT WAS WEAK AND THE MOTORBIKE DECAL ON ONE SIDE WAS REALLY BAD....TRYING TO TALK POTENTIAL BIDDERS OUT OF BUYING....YOU LEARNED FROM THE MASTER HOW TO MANIPULATE




That’s cold Marty, just cold ! 

All that time you spent here saying it wouldn’t clean up ?!

I am going to call you “It Wouldn’t Clean Up Marty” [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## kenny_hungus (May 13, 2020)

Do you have all the missing and correct parts for this?


----------



## hzqw2l (May 13, 2020)

Only 1 motto applies.

"Bid to win".  

Congrats.


----------

